# Prime And Nitrogen Cycle



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 90G tank with a sump filter, which holds my heater, and I notice my water level decreases on a day to day basis basically. I imagine the water evaporation is due to the heater, but when I refill it I use a small amount Seachem Prime to condition the tap water. Why I haven't thought of this before is beyond me.. guess that's the newbie syndrome kicking in, but will the condtioning affect the nitrogen cycle since it detoxifies Nitrite and Nitrate??

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

I've done a little more research and a few things stating that Prime will not mess up the Nitrogen Cycle.. so I guess I'm going to go with that. However, if anyone feels or has experienced something different please let me know.

Thanks


----------

